# Orange-Fennel Lonza



## xutfuzzy (May 7, 2013)

Along with the pepper lonza (a writeup I just posted), the other half of the loin became an orange-fennel lonza.  Here's how that went down.

Same as the pepper lonza post, this started as one cheap pork loin from Sam's Club.













2013-02-03 12.36.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






It was split in two.  One half for the pepper lonza, the other for the orange-fennel lonza.













2013-02-03 12.40.10.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






This also got the "salt box" method, meaning that I rolled it around in a bunch of salt to get the "right amount."













2013-02-03 12.57.40.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Here are the aromatics: oranges, fennel seeds, and garlic.













2013-02-03 13.01.22.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Two of the oranges were introduced to the mandolin to be sliced as thin as possible.













2013-02-03 13.02.43.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I tried to take a shot to show you how thin I was able to make the slices.













2013-02-03 13.04.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Into the mixing bowl they went.













2013-02-03 13.07.37.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Garlic.













2013-02-03 13.09.02.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Garlic sliced thin.













2013-02-03 13.15.57.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






The fennel seeds were toasted.













2013-02-03 13.17.09.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






One last orange was juiced.













2013-02-03 13.18.47.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






The fennel was ground up.













2013-02-03 13.21.39.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






The aromatics were all mixed together.













2013-02-03 13.22.17.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-02-03 13.23.00.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






The loin and the aromatics were then placed in a bag.













2013-02-03 13.24.51.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Both lonzas were put in a fridge for a few days under a few pounds of weight.













2013-02-03 13.25.59.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






After a few days, the lonza was rinsed off, rubbed with white wine, and a fresh layer of ground fennel seeds were applied.













2013-02-07 19.52.29.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






I weighed the loin and calculated my target weight for a 30% weight loss.













2013-02-07 19.59.41.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






It hung with the pepper lonza and some guanciale (hog jowl).













2013-02-07 20.04.56.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-02-07 20.05.04.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013


















2013-02-07 20.05.19.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






A few weeks later it hit the target weight loss and was ready!













2013-03-24 16.08.46.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Mmmmm.......













2013-03-24 16.09.28.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 7, 2013






Sliced it super thin and served it as part of a charcuterie course for some friends.  It was a favorite!


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2013)

Corey, morning....  You're gonna force me to build a curing fridge....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...   That stuff looks soooooo good...    Dave


----------

